# Help: Rod/reel selection for offshore



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, need a little help on what you all might recommend. currently have 2 avet lx's on 30lb rods and 2 senator 4.0's on 30 lb rods, for nearshore trolling, but looking to purchase 2 trolling rod/reels for billfish/other offshore species but not a huge blue marlin or 200 lb tuna, but everthing under that, budget is around $500 per rod/reel combo. need to be stand up only. what suggestions and what is larger lb mono you can run on them. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would look at Shimano TLD's. But there have been some pretty good deals on here on used Penn Internationals with rods and spooled up.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You would be surprised what you could do with the Avets and 30lb rods you have. The TLD's are also a good selection. You don't have to go so big anymore. Penn International 30's will get the job done on most fish. I don't actually mean the reel itself but the class size of the reel. You can go with braid backing and mono top shot or just all 30lb mono. 

The highest drag setting you will ever need is 13 lbs. when trolling and you should never have to go over that 13 lbs. at any time. With this setting you can catch everything except the largest Blue or Tuna you would ever encounter.


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

HEY OCEAN MASTER, would the avet's be ok to pull cedar plugs on the way, way back or will I get stripped most often. running 50 lb braid with 50 lb mono topshot 100yards.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If your Avet LX has, 300/65 braid with 100/40 mono topshot capacity it is big enough for just about everything out there right now. Excluding the big Marlin you mentioned. I would troll with it anytime. We caught several fish, Wahoo, Tuna and Dolphin last Wednesday way back on an aluminum cedar plug in green and one in pink. If you have a very big fish on always use the boat to your advantage to turn, keep him on your side, and gain line. Again I would use that 3/0 size reel anyday and anytime for trolling. You don't need big 50 and 80 wides for what you want to do. Allot of veterans are going to smaller reels nowadays.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

FYI..My Penn 30's have 30lb test mono only and my Shimano two speeds are the same. The 50's have 50lb mono. Really no need to go higher in my opinion. I'm actually looking to purchase two speed reels similar to Avet and others for their light weight.

It's fun to catch Sailfish and Marlin but with gas prices nowadays I could care less about catching the glamor species. I would rather catch food fish..!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Allot of veterans are going to smaller reels nowadays.


For trolling? Such as?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-50-wides-rods-99139/

PM this guy. For what you're looking to spend, this isn't bad. They will handle big marlin and tuna too. While you might not be targeting them, I have a hard time understanding how you'll avoid them while going for regular sized tuna and bills. Might as well be prepared.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm talking about the smaller Avet style 3/0 size reels he already has. It's easier on the angler to use the smaller 30w reels, including me; (I've been in a wheelchair since 1988). Like Robert, Msyellowfin, I use my 30 wides with hollow core braid to mono more than anything else. This way I have the line capacity of larger, heavier reels without the extra weight. When I had the 42' Ocean Yacht with a chair it didn't matter.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm with Ocean Master on this one. I have down sized tackle as a stand up angler. I would much rather subdue a beast with a 30W with a beefed up drag and spooled with hollow core braid with a mono top shot than with an 80W any day. I like more drag because it enables you to get the fish along side the boat faster which makes reviving and release easier on the fish. I've spooled 30W's and 50W's with hollow core braid and use them for the big boys. The 50W's double as Sword Fish rods for those who don't mind a lot of hand cranking to check baits. I'm 58 now and I see the writing on the wall, I probably have only 10 - 15 years before stand up fishing becomes something I used to do, so I plan on enjoying it as much as I can until that day gets here.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Shimano TLD 30 or 50s, or Tyrnos. you can get nice rods on Hull Truth from Pinnacle Marine that are very nice for under $150 del. I use the rods and find them every bit as nice as rods costing 3 to 4 times that! I would by the TLD 50s for my flat lines and 30s for my riggers.


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

One last thing guys, thanks for help, looks like I might get a couple more of the avet lx's high speed to add to the two I already have. Questions is, and this may sound dumb to you veterans. Can I use a 60lb to 200lb jigging rod, stand up, conventional, like the shimano's trevals with the avets to troll for billfish with 50 lb braid and topshop mono for the stretch benefit. will that kinda of rod serve dual purposes. That way I have 2 rods I could use for jigging or trolling. Lighter gear the better since all fish fighting will be stand up. what do you think ? or suggest another light weight stand up rod to troll with.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You should have at the very least a roller tip for your trolling rod. I have been using the Pinnacle Marine rods for 3 years now and they are excellent and inexpensive.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*rods*

check with J&M over in OB they built me a nice set for what you are wanting to do about two bills a rod but they will repalce what ya break


----------

